# Does anavar shut down natural test? need pct ?



## djk80 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys question about anavar ....I am just wondering does anavar at around 60-100mg on a 4 week cycle shut down the natural test and need a pct ?

Only reason I am asking is because I was going to do a test e/dbol cycle last month. But I'm 23 and I think I can still do a lot more naturally before I run my test cycle (I want to go natural maybe for 3-6 months more and really push my natural limits hard here). My diet has been pretty much bullet proof for the last month and I am seeing gains, eating a ton. However my main concern is I do not want to mess up my receptors for when I actually do my first test cycle.

Would you guys recommend anavar by itself ? Or should I just wait for when I actually do a test cycle? I just wanted to harden up my gains a little bit loose a little bit more around the stomach and test the stuff out. I also know its expensive but money isn't a concern for me right now so lets not factor that in.

If not anavar do you guys have any other recommendations on something I could take that wouldnt shut me down or mess up my receptors for my first cycle? I've upped my intake on my diet hard for the last month or so and I can feel myself peaking slightly so just looking for an extra "boost" or something for when I cut to help with the physical appearance even more..

Try and not to recommend supplements Im taking whey protein, creatine and fish oil. I don't believe too much in anything else. 

Let me know,
Thanks
-D


----------



## djk80 (Jan 10, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Hey guys question about anavar ....I am just wondering does anavar at around 60-100mg on a 4 week cycle shut down the natural test and need a pct ?
> 
> Only reason I am asking is because I was going to do a test e/dbol cycle last month. But I'm 23 and I think I can still do a lot more naturally before I run my test cycle (I want to go natural maybe for 3-6 months more and really push my natural limits hard here). My diet has been pretty much bullet proof for the last month and I am seeing gains, eating a ton. However my main concern is I do not want to mess up my receptors for when I actually do my first test cycle.
> 
> ...



Lol I'll answer my own question I think it does shut me down at that high of a dose and I should possibly use pct ? But I'm thinking I should wait to just run my test/dbol cycle before using anavar.......however the whole reason I started this thread is I have like 3 or 4 friends telling me they are going to do a anavar only cycle because its an oral and not much on side effects. so it made me thinking I should maybe try it too with them? Not sure let me know still what you guys think

thnx


----------



## GMO (Jan 10, 2011)

djk80 said:


> But I'm 23 and *I think I can still do a lot more naturally before I run my test cycle* (I want to go natural maybe for 3-6 months more and really push my natural limits hard here). My diet has been pretty much bullet proof for the last month and *I am seeing gains*, eating a ton. However my main concern is I do not want to mess up my receptors for when I actually do my first test cycle.



You are seeing gains and you think you can still do a lot more naturally.  I think you can as well.  Do not be in a rush to jump on AAS.  My advice to you is to reach your natural potential first.  You will get a great deal more out of the AAS if you do, and you will be happy that you did.  I would not mess with Anavar nor test at this point.  Keep training hard and eating and you will continue to see results.  When you have reached your natural potential, come back and we will help you with a first cycle.

As far as your question about Anavar and PCT, IMO ALL AAS and PH's require a PCT.  You are foolish to play with your HPTA.


----------

